# Voluntary Bump from US Airways flight



## dalefried (Jun 13, 2007)

On April 21, we were returning home from Mazatlan, Mexico. We connected in Phoenix. In Phoenix the US Airways Gate Agent announced that the flight was overbooked and he was looking for volunteers to give up their seats. The reward was a round-trip airline ticket anywhere US Airways flies within the 48 contiguous states. My husband and I volunteered. When the "Take Flight Certificates" were issued, it read: $200 discount off round-trip flight OR free restricted economy class ticket within the 48 contiguous states." I declined the free tickets if it was only for a $200 discount. The Gate Agent said that would only happen if we decided to fly internationally or on a holiday.

We booked our timeshare in Las Vegas for 10/20 - 10/27/07. We called to redeem the flight certificates. We were told that there were no seats available, even though we can see available seats on the internet. The rep advised us that these flight certificates are limited to Dividend Miles frequent flyer seats (at the lower mileage rate, of course). There are none of these seats available on these flights 5 months in advance, but we can pay full price and use the $200 discount. If this is true, I feel deceived by the Phoenix Gate Agent especially because I specifically questioned the $200 discount. The tickets are presently $384. Last year it only cost $239 on Delta for the same time period. I am furious. I was transferred to a supervisor who advised me that the "Take Flight Certificate" is only free if X-class coach seats are available, and she couldn't override this restriction. She told me where to send an email to US Airways Customer Service. I sent it on Sunday and I have not received a response yet.
What should my next step be?

-Dale


----------



## Dave M (Jun 13, 2007)

Realistically? I believe the next step is to move on. US won't budge on this. That's just about a guarantee. 

Unfortunately for you, there is no way to prove what the gate agent said or didn't say. That's the problem. US gives out thousands of these "free" ticket vouchers every month. I'm sure they have heard every possible complaint about them. That doesn't change their stance that the certificates are as far as they will go unless they offer something more lucrative at the gate.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 13, 2007)

I guess this is one of the many reason US Air is the lowest rated carrier in the US.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 13, 2007)

> When the "Take Flight Certificates" were issued, it read: $200 discount off round-trip flight OR free restricted economy class ticket within the 48 contiguous states."



I'd assume that if it says "restricted economy class ticket" that there would be restrictions which most of the time would mean limited availablity. I find this to be true all the time when I want to book FF tickets.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Jun 13, 2007)

dalefried said:


> On April 21, we were returning home from Mazatlan, Mexico. We connected in Phoenix. In Phoenix the US Airways Gate Agent announced that the flight was overbooked and he was looking for volunteers to give up their seats. The reward was a round-trip airline ticket anywhere US Airways flies within the 48 contiguous states. My husband and I volunteered. When the "Take Flight Certificates" were issued, it read: $200 discount off round-trip flight OR free restricted economy class ticket within the 48 contiguous states." I declined the free tickets if it was only for a $200 discount. The Gate Agent said that would only happen if we decided to fly internationally or on a holiday.
> 
> We booked our timeshare in Las Vegas for 10/20 - 10/27/07. We called to redeem the flight certificates. We were told that there were no seats available, even though we can see available seats on the internet. The rep advised us that these flight certificates are limited to Dividend Miles frequent flyer seats (at the lower mileage rate, of course). There are none of these seats available on these flights 5 months in advance, but we can pay full price and use the $200 discount. If this is true, I feel deceived by the Phoenix Gate Agent especially because I specifically questioned the $200 discount. The tickets are presently $384. Last year it only cost $239 on Delta for the same time period. I am furious. I was transferred to a supervisor who advised me that the "Take Flight Certificate" is only free if X-class coach seats are available, and she couldn't override this restriction. She told me where to send an email to US Airways Customer Service. I sent it on Sunday and I have not received a response yet.
> What should my next step be?
> ...


 
This was exactly my experience with a free round-trip ticket we had for a US Airways bump.  Every time I called for a particular destination, there were no seats available.  And I was calling well in advance of the intended trip.  Then on TUG, I found out that I could get $200 off a regular ticket - nowhere on my voucher did it say this.  So rather than lose out, I booked a flight and received the $200 off.


----------



## dalefried (Jun 13, 2007)

*US Airways*



Bill4728 said:


> I'd assume that if it says "restricted economy class ticket" that there would be restrictions which most of the time would mean limited availablity. I find this to be true all the time when I want to book FF tickets.



I buy discounted restricted economy "T" or "U" class tickets all the time. That doesn't mean they are so extremely limited. See, here's the thing....I know how difficult it is to book FF awards. If the Gate Agent told me this from the start, I never would have given up my seat. As a result of voluntarily giving up our seats, it added 3 hours to an already extremely long travel day. If I had not specifically asked about the $200 discount, I would accept this. Even the US Air current ticket price of $384 is unreasonable.
-Dale


----------



## Dori (Jun 14, 2007)

We had the same scenario as well.  We called Customer relations and spoke to a very nice specialist, who was able, with a bit of finessing on both our parts, to find us something we wanted into Las Vegas.

Dori


----------



## dalefried (Jun 15, 2007)

*Free ticket to Las Vegas*



Dori said:


> We had the same scenario as well.  We called Customer relations and spoke to a very nice specialist, who was able, with a bit of finessing on both our parts, to find us something we wanted into Las Vegas.
> 
> Dori



Hi Dori,
It's good to know that there is a chance we may still be able to get these free tickets. What is your secret? What did the Rep do to override the "only X class" restriction. I even spoke to a supervisor and got nowhere. When will you be traveling to Las Vegas? Were you flexible with your departure date? Mine is fixed - 10/20/07 to 10/27/07. I am so curious. I would appreciate anything you can tell me. Thank you!
-Dale


----------



## Dori (Jun 15, 2007)

Dale, this was a few years ago. Yes we were a bit flexible in or dates.  I think we changed from flying out on a Saturday, and went on a Thursday or something like that.  We stayed the extra nights before check-in in one of the hotels.  Their weeknight rates are pretty reasonable.  Would a Friday red-eye be acceptable?  They might go for that.  We were also flexible (but not thrilled) with departure times.  Hope this helps a bit.  It is so frustrating!

Dori


----------



## dalefried (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Dori,
Thanks so much for your response. So even a few years ago, it was difficult to redeem free tickets due to a voluntary denied boarding? My issue seems to be a pretty common problem for quite some time. Were you also bumped from a US Airways flight?

The first CSR I spoke to had asked if I was firm with my dates. At the time, I felt she meant mid-week (like your trip). It would be really difficult for me to take a Friday night red-eye. I would consider a return red-eye flight from Las Vegas to JFK for late Saturday night on 10/27, but I don't think anytime Saturday night was available. 

If this is a common problem, I surely will never volunteer to give up my seat again.
-Dale


----------



## Dori (Jun 16, 2007)

We took the voluntary bump, thinking that it would be fairly easy to get a future flight.  We had taken bumps from Air Tran several times and never had a problem booking, so we were vey surprised to have so much troble with USair.

Keep calling, you sometimes get an agent who will go the extra mile to help you out.

Good luck!

Dori


----------



## dalefried (Jun 17, 2007)

Dori,
I appreciate your words of encouragement. I will keep trying. Keep your fingers crossed! 
As of today, US Air is still asking $384 for a non-stop ticket to Las Vegas.  
- Dale


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Bump on United*

I just took a bump on United.  Does anyone know if there are similar problems with United.  The voucher does not say anything about a cash value.

Sue


----------



## gdeluca (Jun 18, 2007)

You might want to check the flyertalk.com forum. They have a UA and a USAir section for questions. Some UA vouchers can only be used by going to the airport to get your ticket and some only online, so you need to read the fine print.


----------



## dalefried (Jun 18, 2007)

Sue,
My US Air voucher does not say it has cash value either; it just says $200 off the price of a US Air ticket.

I wish I could do this ticketing online so I don't have to speak to a representative, but my voucher specifically states that I must call or go to the airport ticket counter.

gdeluca, Thanks for the info regarding the Flyertalk.com site.

-Dale


----------



## Dave M (Jun 18, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> I just took a bump on United.  Does anyone know if there are similar problems with United.  The voucher does not say anything about a cash value.


The UA voucher has no cash value. It's valid for a free round trip ticket to/from anywhere in the lower 48 states. Unlike the US free ticket, yours is surprisingly easy to use. You can book a ticket on any flight that has Q, V or W seat inventory. Those are economy class fares, but far from the lowest fares. Thus, with a bit of advance planning, you should be able to book your ticket for almost any UA flights - perhaps except for the busiest holiday flights, if seats for those fares are already gone.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, Dave.  That's good news.

Sue


----------



## Mom2MNEm (Jun 18, 2007)

I wish I could do this ticketing online so I don't have to speak to a representative, but my voucher specifically states that I must call or go to the airport ticket counter.



We had that problem with American. It wasn't a bump, but a series of problems that ultimately ended up with us having no luggage on return --including our kids car seats. We received a $500 voucher. The only way to use the voucher was to call and speak to a rep---but by doing that they tack on a surcharge for not using the internet. Not one person would budge on that either. Supervisors, letters to American--nothing.  :annoyed: 

Lisa


----------



## camachinist (Jun 19, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> I just took a bump on United.  Does anyone know if there are similar problems with United.  The voucher does not say anything about a cash value.
> 
> Sue



I echo Dave's comments. DBC Free tix can be a great deal. Be aware you can also ask, at the time of negotiation, for travel credits, which are like UA money and can be used both domestically and internationally and earn miles. There are set policies for such interactions, but ultimately it's up to the GA what will happen. You can also ask for an upgraded seat on your protected flight. Remember, your best bargaining position is before the door closes. 

Thread on OP's issue:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=467237

Pat


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 19, 2007)

They offered me a free ticket for a 1 hour delay.   They gave me the voucher for a free ticket and I headed off to my new gate.  A few minutes later I got paged back to my original gate and I thought "now what".  They offered me a seat on my original flight and I could keep my free ticket voucher.  However, it was a middle seat in the back so I said no thanks and took the later flight.  I'm pretty happy with the deal I received.   A couple of weeks before, they had no open flights that same day so they offered overnight accommodations, meals, a first class seat the next day and of course the voucher.  I had to get to my destination that day so I couldn't take advantage of it then.

However, I didn't know about the other options so thanks for mentioning it!  Looks like my frequent travels may be on hold, for now anyway.  

Sue


----------



## carolbol (Jun 19, 2007)

US Air is not my favorite either.  We had $25 coupons from Entertainment club for US Air.  I booked on line at the official US Air site but when it came to paying, the site would not accept coupons.  I called to find out how to put in the coupon savings and they were kind enough to do it by phone.
THEN my Visa statement came in.  I was charged $25 per ticket for booking through a rep instead of on line.  There went my discounts. My online comfirmation number became invalid because I called them and they did the reservation by phone.
After many phone calls, and I mean many, most of which were with very polite reps who were not from the US and did not understand my frustrations, a service rep finally gave me "credit" for $50 which expired in two months.  I needed to use the credit the same year and all this occurred in November.  They refused to do anything more for me.   I, of course, lost the credit.


----------



## dalefried (Jun 20, 2007)

carolbol said:


> US Air is not my favorite either.   I was charged $25 per ticket for booking through a rep instead of on line.  There went my discounts. My online comfirmation number became invalid because I called them and they did the reservation by phone.



Do you think that when I redeem the US Air Flight Certificate to pay the current fare minus the $200 discount, I'll have to pay an additional $25 per ticket? 

Has anyone ever redeemed a Flight Certificate at the US Air ticket counter? Does the $25 fee apply there too? So that means I really have a $175 discount? This is getting worse and worse!
-Dale


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 20, 2007)

One more way Southwest is heads and shoulders above the rest.  Give up your seat and they give you a dollar amount voucher for $200 + your fare.  Your can use the voucher just like cash (no questions asked - no restrictions)anytime within a year all at once or in pieces.  You can even use it as cash when making a reservation on their website.

I recently had a voucher for $358 which I used for 2 roundtrips.  Not only were these 2 round trips free but I earned 1/4 of a free ticket with the 4 segments.

Viva Southwest!!

GEORGE


----------



## Dori (Jun 20, 2007)

George, I agree.  We love southwest!

Dori


----------

